# Don't people know how to release?



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

At least he didn't have a boga I guess.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothin else to do but nitpick someones video and try to get atta-boys?


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Should of kept it and ate it


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Seemed okay to me. I've dropped them before............in the water of course! lol


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I seen a young woman keep casting a perch on a crappie rig in Hope's it would come off. Finally she walked down the causeway to baby daddy and he took it off. She tried for an hour though and they sat their watching her. I just shook my head...... unbelievably stupid!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I saw nothing wrong with it at all. Kept the fish in the water a lot and quickly returned it. If it was alive and active it was fine to just dunk it back. If it swam off it was ok.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Throwing it in head first? Reminds me of those st clair charters


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Thats a trash fish anyway......sorry, had to.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

That you?


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Absolutely nothing wrong with the OP , legand

Killer you always seem bitter, do you need a hug?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It must be exhausting to always be so negative.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Plus it was landed pretty fast so wasn’t wore out when released.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Almost looked like he dropped it to me. Fish squirmed while he was taking it to the water. No bad on his part


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I think I saw those videos four or five years ago. Must really be bored.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

He did something wrong?We all need a vacation.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

He missed the stringer.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Release was fine. OP you are pretty much the definition of insufferable. 

You have had mishaps with releasing musky, if you say otherwise, well... you are lying.


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

If you plan on releasing a fish, including a muskie, the worst thing you can ever do is take it out of the water. It's like someone holding a human beings head under the water. Holding a fish out of the water for a stupid picture or stupid measurement is cruel and idiotic. It also adds unneeded stress to the fish.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

You don’t fish many tournaments, do you? While it’s your opinion, it’s not universally shared. To take your argument to the extreme, if you’re worried about the fish out of the water for a few seconds, why are you jabbing a hook thru it’s mouth in the first place?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

MuskyFan said:


> You don’t fish many tournaments, do you? While it’s your opinion, it’s not universally shared. To take your argument to the extreme, if you’re worried about the fish out of the water for a few seconds, why are you jabbing a hook thru it’s mouth in the first place?


Plot twist...he doesn't even fish...lol.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I agree MuskieFan. Heck if I practiced this rule you all would never had any Muskies to catch (wink wink). A fish thrashing in a net will do more harm. Nets are rough on fish, especially knotted webbing. Handle the fish as quickly and supportively as possible and return it to the water. A little time out of the water won't seriously injure the fish. Shortening the fight helps to.

I did notice the no out of water poster only has 10 post.....hmmm


----------

